# XSY-AT1 VFD Input/help/guidance needed



## CarlosA (Nov 21, 2019)

So I got one of these VFD's after reading some promising posts on this forum and elsewhere. I really got it as a curiosity for my first VFD since I had a scrapped 3 phase motor that turns out to work really nicely.

I had no problems setting it up and it works great. After set up I decided that I wanted a sort of emergency stop switch that would brake the motor quickly if pressed. I set up one of the P50-55 wires to setting 19 which is "emergency stop" in the manual.

For some reason it just cuts power and the motor coasts down at the limits of physics rather than actively braking.

Using the drum switch to move to forward or reverse then off does actively brake, which is just as good as a e-brake really. Anyone have any ideas about this or experiences? This YT video does show the momentary stop button braking the same model of VFD:







Once I get it all figured out i`ll do a proper set up with a contactor and kill switch - but that would do nothing to quickly stop the spindle the way the braking function does.


----------

